# Replacement Motor for 3in1



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 16, 2014)

This may make a few of you crazy - but I'm restoring an old Central Machine T5980 3in1 Mill/Drill Lathe. 
Mill motor is burned out and I'm looking for replacement or something close. The Mill motor is mounted inside the column and I have no interest in modifying it to mount bigger, better, stronger motor outside the column as some have done.  Not a judgment thing - just want it restored pretty much as original.  

Have looked all over and contacted Harbor Freight customer service - who said that motor is not available for individual order.  
So - what I'm looking for will have to compare in size and RPM to this:
Anyone???
Thanks


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 16, 2014)

A dc treadmill motor is a small package, but will give.you variable speeds. Might ne worth looking into.
Jake Parker


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 16, 2014)

Here are some links for standard motor size tables:

http://www.leeson.com/Literature/pdf/1050/MotorDimensions.pdf

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/nema-electrical-motor-frame-dimensions-d_1504.html

http://www.baldor.com/pdf/501_Catalog/Charts.pdf


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 16, 2014)

That looks like an ordinary 1/2 HP motor with an adapter plate bolted on.

Have you looked into having it rewound?


----------



## rdhem2 (Sep 16, 2014)

The name plate that is partially obscured in one of your pics has all the info you need.  Horsepower, speed, hertz, voltage, frame number added to the fact that it is of open type construction and any decent motor shop will cross reference that motor to something available to you.
Motors are built to standards.  Yours happens to be a "C" face as the mounting bracket is on the end.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 17, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> That looks like an ordinary 1/2 HP motor with an adapter plate bolted on.
> 
> Have you looked into having it rewound?




Yeah - does kinda look like an ordinary 1/2 HP motor. But - not by a long shot. The specs don't line up with anything from any of the major companies. 
Have a shop that is going to rewind - that was always an option if I couldn't find a drop-in. 

Thanks
            JJ


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 18, 2014)

I had the same problem on a 3-in-1 I had several years ago.  The motor would overheat in less than 5 minutes inside the column, and sometimes it couldn't even spin up to speed cold.  It's a specialty motor for this application.  Even if you found a US made replacement motor, you would need to replace the pulley too because the shaft is metric.  I went with an external replacement motor and a new pulley.  If you want to keep it all original looking, I think having the original motor rewound is the only way.

GG


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 18, 2014)

Unfortunately replacing it with an outside motor is about the only available option if you cant get it rewound.  The motor was hard to get even when HF stocked a few parts.  For the parts they did not stock it took an average of 3 months or more to get the OE parts from China, if they had them available also.  For a while they only had enough motors for current production so you could not get one from them either.

Bob


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 19, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> Unfortunately replacing it with an outside motor is about the only available option if you cant get it rewound.  The motor was hard to get even when HF stocked a few parts.  For the parts they did not stock it took an average of 3 months or more to get the OE parts from China, if they had them available also.  For a while they only had enough motors for current production so you could not get one from them either.
> 
> Bob



Dropped it at one of the better electrical shops in the area this morning. Said "you'll never find a drop-in replacement for one of those" and laughed a little. Shined a light inside, spun the shaft and said it would be ready in a couple of days and would not be more that $100. 

Think I'm in business, fellas!


----------

